# Pre-connections for future TV



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

In addition to the outlet, I would run a piece of ENT from the TV to where your components(cable, dvd, surround,...) will be. That way you don't have to worry about what specific wires you'll need. You may also want to consider speaker placement since you have the walls out.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> In addition to the outlet, I would run a piece of ENT from the TV to where your components(cable, dvd, surround,...) will be. That way you don't have to worry about what specific wires you'll need. You may also want to consider speaker placement since you have the walls out.


Thanks.

I am having trouble deciding about speakers in this room. It is more of a semi-formal living room, and we think we can get away with a tv looking nice, but I don't think I can load it down with speakers. Maybe if I do in wall speakers. 

How many speakers would I really need to make the system sound good? My Denon has 8 speakers to it in total. I know I don't want that many speakers in this room. 

Jamie


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

jamiedolan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am having trouble deciding about speakers in this room. It is more of a semi-formal living room, and we think we can get away with a tv looking nice, but I don't think I can load it down with speakers. Maybe if I do in wall speakers.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to overwhelm the room, I would just stick with a 5.1 setup.


----------



## cdpage (Oct 24, 2008)

2 suggestions
1st 
if the wall is open already and you are not sure where you'll b placing the outlet on the other side of the wall yet... let alone what type of outlet or how many... i would suggest just putting in a tube with openings at given heights so when you make your holes, you just drop the cable(s) down and out that.

2nd
I would suggest you look into a sound projector. Its a heck of a lot easier than doing inwall speakers. Yamaha makes an excellent system called a YSP.
http://www.yamaha.ca/av/YSP/YSP4000.jsp
you'lll get your 5.1 surround sound with just one unit... its also a receiver. If you want deep bass though you'll still want a Subwoofer.
I've heard these things and they blow me away at how well it can make sound come from all over the room, including behind you.

So if you mount your TV, and don't want something under the TV you can mount this too. which i why i suggest possibly having room for more than one cable.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

cdpage said:


> 2 suggestions
> 1st
> if the wall is open already and you are not sure where you'll b placing the outlet on the other side of the wall yet... let alone what type of outlet or how many... i would suggest just putting in a tube with openings at given heights so when you make your holes, you just drop the cable(s) down and out that.
> 
> ...


Wow, that thing from yamaha looks pretty cool, a little expensive, but I did spend about $1,000 on my Denon setup. That thing would look sharp, much better than a bunch of speakers. 

Now I just have to figure out where I would hide my components, (amp, tivo / Sling box, etc.)

Thanks for the ideas. I will put some conduit there so it will make it much easier once I am ready for the tv and sound. 

Jamie


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy way, place a 2x4 & 4x4 box, with conduits running down to where the wires would be pulled through (a 3/4" for electrical, and 1 1/2" for A/V). Then when ready to put in the set, cut where the boxes are, and then pull the wires up & term. Until you are ready, just remember to mark on the other side where the boxes are with a small marking, or even an 'X', and cover with a painting for right now.


----------



## cdpage (Oct 24, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> Wow, that thing from yamaha looks pretty cool, a little expensive, but I did spend about $1,000 on my Denon setup. That thing would look sharp, much better than a bunch of speakers.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out where I would hide my components, (amp, tivo / Sling box, etc.)
> 
> ...


If you don't already have the AMP, one isn't 'required' for the YSP, it is an AV receiver too.

Also, look in to component wall mounts. 
Peerless, Sanus or OmniMount make some decent ones.

This product category has been growing lately with so many TVs being mounted, some are more classy than others, some are stronger than others.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmm, just thinking out loud, but now would be an excellent opportunity to determine exactly where you want to mount the tv and check for a stud to screw the mount into. If one isn't in the right spot, nail one in and you can thank me later! 

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## cdpage (Oct 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Hmmm, just thinking out loud, but now would be an excellent opportunity to determine exactly where you want to mount the tv and check for a stud to screw the mount into. If one isn't in the right spot, nail one in and you can thank me later!
> 
> Good luck.
> Mike


EXCELLENT advice!


----------

